# Sorry



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey guys sorry I haven't posted in a while. Me and Boss Dogg have been down with strep throat. I personally haven't been out, but I hear the tog bite has really turned on in North Wildwood along the sea wall and back by the church. Green crab is the bait of choice. Grassy sound has been pretty good with guys bailin the snapper blues as well as some weakfish in the mix. as soo as I get the energy and get back on my feet I'll get out and report back. Take care and tight lines to all.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*strep*

Hope you and the missus be feeling better pretty quick. Ya getting sick in some nice weather..... hang in


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

*Hey Ya R Dogg*

Hope y'all are feelin better soon. I know the bite is turnin on. We've been doin great down here on the river. Jus wish we could get some salt action in.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey Geoff*

Any time you and Jr want to come up just give us a shout.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Hope you and your wife feel better. You havent been fishing as much compared to last year. Where are you getting your reports from?


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey Dog; Do you tie fluke rigs with those big spinner blades? found a pound or so of them,if you want them they are yours

give me a call 972-8300


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

I'll call ya.


----------

